# Bow Ties Made out of Antler?



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

For my next project, I have two beautiful book match 8/4 walnut boards that I want to turn into a coffee table for our family room. On one end I want to waterfall it. To support the other end, I'm thinking of using elk antlers.

This is where it could get interesting. 
There are a few cracks that go all the way through the wood and are no more than a 1/4" wide but are several inches long. I may fill them with black epoxy but potentially want some unique looking bow ties. I'm thinking of using some antler for the bow ties. 

Can it be done or is this just a crazy idea?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's a cool idea I think !!!!!! If you could pull it off let me know.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I also think it is an impressive idea. I would think it would look great.

George


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

that is a very good idea. that will also be a very very hard challenge. looking forward to the pics.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That is a cool idea, indeed. The only problem I can foresee is the finish of the antler. Are you going to cut it flat? The core of the antler is porous like a sponge...?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

firemedic said:


> That is a cool idea, indeed. The only problem I can foresee is the finish of the antler. Are you going to cut it flat? The core of the antler is porous like a sponge...?
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


That would be my thought. May have to fill with epoxy to deal with the pores and give it the strength needed. I have some deer antler bases on order for another project but I should have one or two left over to play with.

Thanks guys. I figured I'd get flamed for this idea since it's hardly conventional.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> That is a cool idea, indeed. The only problem I can foresee is the finish of the antler. Are you going to cut it flat? The core of the antler is porous like a sponge...?
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


+1 I also agree on the porous part being the marrow. If its a thick antler you might get away from the marrow.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds awesome. Can't wait to see pictures. The trabeculae that makes up the inner bone matter will be very spongy indeed, but also very sturdy. It's not marrow, it's actually a calcium similar to the outside of the bone that's spongy to give strength to the inner bone to allow marrow and blood to flow through the bone. Some epoxy would fill it well and strengthen it. Make sure to get all the bubbles out when you epoxy over it though. Maybe go over it with a torch or heat gun to pull the air out. 

Good luck and I can't wait to see it. 

Another thought. the bone might not look like bone when you cut it like that. I would like to see how the bowties look before you put them in. You might have to wash the bone well to clean out dried blood and marrow.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps I'm not visualizing correct but it sounds like the table is going to be very heavy and I don't think the antlers would be sufficient to hold the weight. I'm thinking it would need some kind of pedestal in the center to carry the weight and have the antlers on the ends more as decoration. Also being a coffee table somebody will sooner or later sit on it.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

just a thought here, dont know much about working with antler but I would imagine that one of the cool things about it is that people can tell that it's antler. Was thinking it might be cool to create the bowtie but instead of shaving off the top to make it flush leave the curvature in there and select pieces that have those little nubbins so a person could look at it and tell right away. you could cut the side in bowtie shape but leave the top. It will protrude a little bit but I think it would look pretty nifty if you could tell it was antler... cant wait to see pics. Love the idea


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Perhaps I'm not visualizing correct but it sounds like the table is going to be very heavy and I don't think the antlers would be sufficient to hold the weight. I'm thinking it would need some kind of pedestal in the center to carry the weight and have the antlers on the ends more as decoration. Also being a coffee table somebody will sooner or later sit on it.


The antlers aren't supporting the table. He was thinking of using antler for making bowties, instead of wood. Here's an example of some bowties. I'm sure you already no what they look like. Mine are wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> The antlers aren't supporting the table. He was thinking of using antler for making bowties, instead of wood. Here's an example of some bowties. I'm sure you already no what they look like. Mine are wood.
> 
> View attachment 41079


That would make a little difference. I had it all wrong. I was picturing him making the waterfall plank on one end and having antlers for legs on the other end. 

I believe the wood bowties would be much stronger. The only time I've done that was on antique table on the underside. I mortised the board out and put a countertop pull up bolt in the wood and then put a thinner bowtie to hide it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> That would make a little difference. I had it all wrong. I was picturing him making the waterfall plank on one end and having antlers for legs on the other end.
> 
> I believe the wood bowties would be much stronger. The only time I've done that was on antique table on the underside. I mortised the board out and put a countertop pull up bolt in the wood and then put a thinner bowtie to hide it.


Cool. Lol I'm glad you understand. All though I've seen lots of tables supported by antlers. There quite strong.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Steve and Dominic - you both have it right. Antlers will be used to support one end with a waterfall at the other end. I would also try to do bow ties out of the antler as well. I like the idea of keeping the surface of the antler in the top of the tie. Will update as it progresses.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Moose antlers have fairly large flat areas that could be machined to bow ties easier than deer etc. .?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Midlandbob said:


> Moose antlers have fairly large flat areas that could be machined to bow ties easier than deer etc. .?


I'd hate to ruin a moose antler for a bowtie. 
But good point.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*???*

hate to revive a dead post but did this ever happen??


----------

